# Crappie Chowder



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I know some of you guys are catching crappies right now. Here's a great recipe....just made some up for dinner tonight. Works great with walleye as well.

10 Crappie fillets ( I only use the top parts of the fillet)
cut into 1 inch chuncks
2 cups cubed red potatos - peeled or not peeled
1 cup diced yellow onion
3 slices thick cut bacon - diced
3 cups Milk - Cold
1/2 cup whipping cream
3 tbsp butter
1/4 cup flour
1/2 cup celery - diced
1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley

Melt butter in stock pot med/high heat. Add bacon and fry until crisp. Add onion and celery and saute until onion is opaque. Add flour to form a Roux, like a paste. Cook until the roux just starts to turn a yellowish color. Add milk, potatos, and fish. Salt and pepper to taste. Bring to a boil stirring to not let burn. Turn the heat down low and simmer 40 minutes. Add cream and garnish with parsley. You can also add some chopped parsley to the chowder for a nice taste.


----------

